# La Traviata



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem based on Verdi’s opera “La Traviata”, this a title which can be translated in to the fallen woman.

Oh, isolated Traviata in desert grand Paris 
lone solitaire Violetta to palace a culture 
observant ever slave to ye will nay ruler elite 
category for thou be “sempre libera” al amore

Refined Traviata as aria take flight 
it be gallant Alfredo to guide 
as glass to champagne elevate thine toast 
for in all ye be splendid to host chant 
“Libiamo, libiamo ne’lieti calici” 

Traviata, unjust to thee be all cruelty 
upon thine plight a despair in consumption 
of cry lament Alfredo’s departure 
as ye doest so capitulate to revere society 
ay to rebuff Courtesan dignified 

Violetta, thee bid “adio al pasato” whilst malatia 
tax upon thee true flower stern in frailty 
to treasure Alfredo in return of he 
with adoration upon ye to part as death do separate


----------

